# Getting more excited! :) (moved to Finding the Right Puppy)



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

The litter I talked about in my last thread is going to happen. The breeder emailed me and said the mom is definetly pregnant, my family and I also placed a deposit. The litter is due about January 8th. I've also decided on a female. I hope I get a shiny black, but still putting temperament before color. Can't wait!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Excitement indeed, a bunch of us are getting puppies next year!


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks, are you one of them?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats! I get a puppy in two weeks


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

So exciting! Enjoy your new fur baby 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Congrats! I'm brining my male home about the same week your new puppy is due


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats, I'm at the 6 week mark of that exact scenario today. I almost can't contain myself


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

HeidiGS said:


> Thanks, are you one of them?


Yup, in March. As usual I PLANNED to get a puppy sometime in 2015 but suddenly a litter came around that was just too good to pass up.


----------



## Coastie01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Add me to list of excited and waiting. Breeder contacted me yesterday saying that my deposit was received and breeding should be taking place next week!!!!


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

Also excited and waiting as well. I'm just waiting for the dam to go into heat. She's due to start this month or early Januray. Congrats on the new pup.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Just wanted to say congrats to others and tell you the litter has been born. No telling for sure, but they have a black female I've got my eye on lol. If she has a good temperament.


----------

